# Gaggia Classic leak at the pumo



## coffeenated (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi everyone! New member here (have been lurking for a while though). My first post is about my new (to me) acquisition: a second hand Gaggia Classic (and please forgive me if this has been asked/posted before! I did use the search function and came up with similar threads, but non that I could find with the exact culprit)

On first operation I noticed a leak from below the machine (a rather large puddle forms when the machine is on/being used). I popped the top off and had a look. The leak seems to be coming from the area encircled in red (not at the knurled nut, but at the elbow/pump interface).

How do I fix this? Any assistance would be much appreciated.

Edit: apologies for the typo in the title! Should have read: "... at the pump"


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

With the M/ch unplugged and cool, unscrew the knurled brass nut and pull the pipe off while holding the top of the pump.Examine the flared out end of the plastic pipe for any splits or cracks. If it looks OK refit and retighten the brass nut firmly by hand, then switch on and check for leak.If the leak is from the plastic pipe the end can be cut off with a sharp "stanley" knife , the push pipe back on firmly to spread the end of the pipe and refit nut. If leak is between plastic on pump and metal elbow it "MAY" be possible to unscrew the elbow and form seal using PTFE (plumbers white tape)


----------



## coffeenated (Sep 5, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> With the M/ch unplugged and cool, unscrew the knurled brass nut and pull the pipe off while holding the top of the pump.Examine the flared out end of the plastic pipe for any splits or cracks. If it looks OK refit and retighten the brass nut firmly by hand, then switch on and check for leak.If the leak is from the plastic pipe the end can be cut off with a sharp "stanley" knife , the push pipe back on firmly to spread the end of the pipe and refit nut. If leak is between plastic on pump and metal elbow it "MAY" be possible to unscrew the elbow and form seal using PTFE (plumbers white tape)


Thank you. This is exactly what I have tried and it seemed to have fixed the problem. The leak originated at the top of the pump where the brass elbow connector threads. I unscrewed and disconnected the brass nut and hose, then unscrewed the elbow connector from the top of the pump. Visual inspection revealed no visible cracks at the plastic thread of the top of the pump, but there was no oring there (#42 in the exploded diagram, part #DM0041/088). I used some PTFE tape and reconnected everything., and the leak seems to have stopped.


----------



## coffeenated (Sep 5, 2014)

If anyone is interested, I have uploaded a video of the problem:


----------

